# Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung, Shimano und Think Big kooperieren



## Anglerboard-Team (10. März 2006)

> Shimano und Think Big stellen hiermit ihre neue Partnerschaft vor. Seit Februar 2006 hat Shimano, zur Ergänzung des eigenen Vertriebsnetzes, die Firma Think Big mit dem Vertrieb von Produkten der Marken Rapala und Bluefox betraut


.
Hier könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren>>>>


----------



## melis (10. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung, Shimano und Think Big kooperieren*

Mag ja sein, im Online-shop ist allerdings nichts von beiden.


----------

